
Start up doing what? That's right, we really don't know. - wastedbrains
http://blog.pretheory.com/arch/000398.php
======
ecuzzillo
It seems to me that it is useful at least to have some kind of prototype idea
that can push your exploration of what you might want to do. Having *no* idea
of what to do seems a little extreme, a bit like a show about *absolutely
nothing*.

------
infinityis
A few months ago I was in the same boat as the author. I can vouch that you
encounter incredulous looks and disbelief, but that sort of thing can happen
when start with a good team (as opposed to starting with a good idea).

~~~
bengriffiths
For international users: S-corp:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S_corporation<br/> C-corp:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_corporation Not terms I was familiar with
[edit] doesn't seem to be recognising line breaks.

